# Quel term utilisez-vous ?

## J4nus

Pour ma part, je navigue entre multi-gnome-terminal avec ma liste de raccourcis clavier personnalisées et "aterm -tr -sh 40 +sb"

J'aime bien les deux.

Auparavant j'utilisais régulièrement konsole mais je le trouve trop lourd.Last edited by J4nus on Wed Feb 18, 2004 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

Et bien moi j'utilise tout simplement Eterm, ca il gére la transparence, léger et plein d'autres choses   :Smile:  .

A+

----------

## 3.1415

j'utilise aterm mais avant j'étais plutôt eterm; je trouve aterm plus sympa

----------

## Bastux

Gnome-terminal powweeeer!!!

Avant j'étais plutôt Eterm, mais en fait gnome-terminal est bcp plus fonctionnel je trouve... Il gère aussi la transparence, et les multi-terminaux, c'es trop génial!

----------

## sireyessire

aterm + transparency simple mais efficace

----------

## yuk159

Eterm et gnome-terminal pour moi

----------

## Oo Thior oO

gome-terminal : just do it   :Surprised: 

----------

## bestel

Eterm.

Il y a quand meme une feature de gnome-terminal que je n'arrive pas a retrouver dans Eterm, mais qui est très bien.

Quand on lance une longue compilation et que pendant le calcul on essaye de remonter avec la scollbar vers les anciennes lignes, les messages défilent toujours. (Mais pour cela il faut quand meme dire a Eterm de ne pas repositionner la scrollbar en bas si il y a une sortie ecran)

Par contre, avec gnome-terminal, quand on remonte un peu plus haut avec la scrollbar, le texte est figé a l'endroit ou l'on veut et ca ne défile pas dans tous les sens.. comme ca il est très facile de lire les messages affichés en prenant bien son temps.

Donc je prefere Eterm car plus léger... et si il y avait cette fonctionnalité de gnome-terminal ... Ahhh ca serait le top  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

aterm + transparence.

Et pour les multi-term : FLUXBOX POWA !!!

Oups !!! Désolé, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Percil

pour ma part, c'est gnome-terminal... (facile et très pratique  :Wink:  )

----------

## Sleeper

Eterm .. et pour le multi-term .. Eterm + Screen 

----------

## cylgalad

Konsole, et ce depuis KDE 1.x, aucun imitateur ne lui arrive à la cheville et il se bonifie à chaque version  :Laughing: 

Sinon, vous avez oublié multi-aterm (oui c'est dans portage) qui est bien pratique !

----------

## EvaSDK

Troll powaaaa ...  :Smile: 

J'ai voté xterm 'cause c'est le plus léger. Pas forcément le plus beau ni rien, mais quand on a une machine à laquelle on fait faire beaucoup plus de chose qu'elle ne devrait, on économise ce qu'on peut. Sinon aterm transparent pour le truc qui doivent rester longtemps à l'écran (chan irc, ...)

sleeper > yeah, bonne combinaison  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

xterm le plus léger ? Heu pourquoi il y a rxvt alors  :Wink:  ?

----------

## EvaSDK

bah je l'ai pas mis celui là et comme xterm est installé par défaut...

----------

## TGL

Gnome-terminal pour moi, principalement pour:

 - les onglets

 - la facilité pour configurer différents profiles (taille, titre, polices, couleurs...)

Niveau eye-candy, le petit truc qui manque par rapport à un eterm c'est le relief (ou l'ombrage, je sais pas trop comment on dit) pour les fonts, qui permet à un eterm transparent de rester lisible sur un fond d'écran un peu chargé. Mais je m'en fous, moi mes terms ils sont tout noir en général.

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  - les onglets
> 
> ...

 

NO COMMENTS !!! (mais je me marre bien quand même ...   :Razz:  )

----------

## TGL

Je me doutais que tu ne résisterais pas... Et bah oui, pour ça, et aussi pour mon browser web, j'apprécie les onglets. J'apprécie aussi qu'ils restent au sein de l'appli et que ça ne soit pas quinze instances différentes du même programme artificiellement regroupés par mon window manager.

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Je me doutais que tu ne résisterais pas...

 A chaque fois que j'essaie de raccrocher, des vilains méchants me tendent des pièges  :Crying or Very sad:  (dont certains sont cautionnés par un modérateur de ce forum que je ne nommerai pas )  :Rolling Eyes: 

[OFF]

En parlant de browser web (et des autres applis en général (et de scite en particulier)), existe-t-il un raccourci clavier qui permette de passer d'un onglet à l'autre ??

[/OFF]

----------

## bestel

 *Quote:*   

>  En parlant de browser web (et des autres applis en général (et de scite en particulier)), existe-t-il un raccourci clavier qui permette de passer d'un onglet à l'autre ?? 

 

CTRL + TAB

----------

## yoyo

Trop CooL, merci ...

----------

## netman

Bah pour ma part on m'a dit Eterm c sympas alors j'ai prit eterm ^^

c vrai que la transparence c sympas ^^

----------

## Bastux

 *bestel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    En parlant de browser web (et des autres applis en général (et de scite en particulier)), existe-t-il un raccourci clavier qui permette de passer d'un onglet à l'autre ??  
> 
> CTRL + TAB

 

Trop de la balle je connaissais pas ce raccourci!!!

Merciiiii   :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

Bon, pour ceux qui utilisent aterm, voilà un aterm bien configuré, touvé sur les forums en anglais (quoi comment ça c'est bourrin comme ligne de commande):

```
aterm -name aterm -title 'Gentoo Terminal' -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -si -sk -bg black -shading 25 -fade 90 -tn xterm -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-\*-\*-120-\*-\*-c-\*-iso8859-2 -fg white
```

Je ne sais plus quelle option permet de ne pas redescendre lorsque le texte de la dernière ligne change (par exemple lors d'un emerge -s, avant je ne pouvait pas remonter dans l'historique)

La fonte est plus écrasée en hauteur que celle de base ... sinon j'ai aussi essayé le multi-aterm: pas mal, mais je préfère les tabs de fluxbox.

Fluxbox powa aussi (mais pas en rouge   :Razz:  )

----------

## cylgalad

Tiens, en passant, quels autres émulateurs de terminal que konsole ont un historique illimité ?

----------

## J4nus

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Tiens, en passant, quels autres émulateurs de terminal que konsole ont un historique illimité ?

 

si g bon souvenir = gnome - terminal

----------

## J4nus

 *scout wrote:*   

> sinon j'ai aussi essayé le multi-aterm: pas mal, mais je préfère les tabs de fluxbox.
> 
> Fluxbox powa aussi (mais pas en rouge   )

 

merci pour ta config de aterm scout, je v vor ske ca donne chez moi  :Wink: 

En ce qui concerne multi-aterm je l'ai testé hier, je le trouve pas terrible :/

Je n'ai pas trouvé de raccourci clavier pour lancer les tabs, la barre des tabs est très (trop) sobre à mon goût  :Sad: 

----------

## gim

 *scout wrote:*   

> (quoi comment ça c'est bourrin comme ligne de commande):
> 
> ```
> aterm -name aterm -title 'Gentoo Terminal' -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -si -sk -bg black -shading 25 -fade 90 -tn xterm -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-\*-\*-120-\*-\*-c-\*-iso8859-2 -fg white
> ```
> ...

 

Euh... .Xdefaults ça marche bien aussi  :Wink: 

----------

